# Introducing Alfie - 10 weeks old now



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

I have finally found the camera lead  here is Alfie - he is 10 weeks old now!


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5783162786/in/photostream

This is Alfie - I hope the link works.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

The link worked! Adorable!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

He is gorgeous


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

aaawwwww x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Worth waiting for - he's gorgeous!


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

He looks so cute in his blue collar. I love puppy pictures


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Love all apricot puppies


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Georgous! Love the white feet and tail tip!


----------

